# Source for Bolt



## SLK001 (Feb 10, 2019)

Is there a commercial source for this type of bolt?  Other than "make-it-yourself"?  I can do everything but the flats on the head (I have no mill).  If I have to make it, it would be using an angle grinder and a file to do the flats.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 10, 2019)

I bet someone in the forum would be happy to make it for you.


----------



## ddickey (Feb 10, 2019)

There's gotta be. I see lots in Metric sizes.


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 10, 2019)

I think they are called "collar head bolt", you might search that name.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 10, 2019)

You could certainly do the flats by hand, nothing wrong with that, or find a way to fasten it to the lathe compound and mill it 
mark


----------



## benmychree (Feb 10, 2019)

If you have a QCTP with a vee boring bar holder, you could mill the flats with an end mill held in the chuck or collet.


----------



## rwm (Feb 10, 2019)

I have even done flats like that with a belt grinder and they came out fine. 
McMaster sells something close








						McMaster-Carr
					

McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




					www.mcmaster.com
				



Robert


----------



## Surprman (Feb 10, 2019)

I made a bolt just like that for my SB lathe carriage stop.  When I got my lathe the  previous owner had been using an allen head bolt.  Finding that allen wrench when I needed it was a huge pain.  You will like the fact that you only need to keep track of your single standard SB wrench (however you end-up gettting this bolt).

Rick


----------



## ddickey (Feb 10, 2019)

This one.


----------



## SLK001 (Feb 10, 2019)

rwm said:


> I have even done flats like that with a belt grinder and they came out fine.
> 
> Robert



A belt sander is my current go-to milling machine!  It's amazing how much a 150 grit belt can remove (but the part can get _very_ hot in your hand!).


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 11, 2019)

If you'd rather do it another way:

- get a set screw of the appropriate thread/size  (set screws have square flats like your diagram)
Then turn and  thread the collar to the profile you like, thread it on, and braze it into place.

(A great friend of mine has always said:  "get 5 machinists to tell you how to do a job, and you'd get 10 answers")


----------



## Markkjohnson (Feb 15, 2019)

Surprman said:


> I made a bolt just like that for my SB lathe carriage stop. When I got my lathe the previous owner had been using an allen head bolt. Finding that allen wrench when I needed it was a huge pain. You will like the fact that you only need to keep track of your single standard SB wrench (however you end-up gettting this bolt).
> 
> Rick



I did the same thing Took about an hour to machine then mill the flats with a collet block


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hmdonaldson61 (May 2, 2019)

They are referred to as Collar screws per the Machineries Handbook looking at version 16 but in that case the collar is a machined part of the actual stew and not a washer. Looking for the same thing as I have a SB 10 heavy and the taper attachment has regular hex bolts vs the square head bolts which it came with.


----------



## Cobra (May 2, 2019)

SLK001 said:


> Is there a commercial source for this type of bolt?  Other than "make-it-yourself"?  I can do everything but the flats on the head (I have no mill).  If I have to make it, it would be using an angle grinder and a file to do the flats.
> 
> View attachment 287298


Don't know about commercial but if you need it PM and i will build for you


----------



## benmychree (May 2, 2019)

The square heads are much superior to hex bolts, as they do not round over with use.


----------



## rwm (May 5, 2019)

I have always wondered why there are not triangular head bolts?
R
Edit:

Ooops
https://abes-online.com/en/product/abes-triangular-head-bolt-screw/


----------



## benmychree (May 5, 2019)

Another thing about the square head bolts used on machine tools is that the heads are long, that provides a maximum bearing for the wrench and also allows the wrench to be left on the bolt for later adjustment, good, especially for the carriage lock, when you want to sequentially lock and unlock it; besides they just look nice, and the collar provides a good bearing surface for end thrust that does not mar up the surface that they bear against, such as the top of the carriage and the taper attachment clamp bracket,  In the case of tool post screws, the collar prevents the wrench from slipping down onto the threads,


----------



## ddickey (May 5, 2019)

I retesting thread here.





						Square bolts
					

Square bolts



					www.papawswrench.com


----------



## Splat (May 5, 2019)

Or get an adjustable handle like *this*. I put one on my lathe and love not worrying about another wrench.


----------

